# Orange spots after topping?



## deadkndys (Apr 6, 2014)

So I topped this plant and then about 3 days later I topped a branch  which was on  Saturday. Just started noticing these orange  spots late yesterday. I was using sanitized scissors when topping. I  also noticed some of the leaves are a lighter green.


Soil Growers:
1. Are you growing from seed or clones?seed
2. How old are your plants?6 weeks
3. How tall are your plants?1 foot 5 inches
4. What size containers are they planted in?3 gallon bags
5. What is your soil mix?ffof
6.  How often do you water and what type of water do you use and how much  you give per watering?once a week and until the soil is saturated.
7. What is the pH of your water?7.0
8. What kind of fertilizer do you use and what is its NPK ratio?none
9. Do you foliar feed or spray your plants with anything?no
10.  What kind of lights do you use and how many watts combined? (HPS, MH,  fluorescent, halogen, incandescent "plant lights") 400w MH and also the  sun (greenhouse)
11. How close are your lights to the plants?11 inches
12. What size is your grow space in square feet?6
13. What is the temperature and humidity in your grow space?n/a
14. What is the pH of the soil?6.7
15. Have you noticed any insect activity in your grow space? some moths around the light.




 

 

 

 



This was taken yesterday morning.


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 6, 2014)

did you spill somthing the plant(maybe while watering) or mist the plant?

Are you letting the plant dry out between waterings?

I think the light green is caused by the need for more N (nitrogen)


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 7, 2014)

That looks to me like either something was spilled on them or tiny water droplets formed on the leaves while the light was on and that burned them, or you have some bugs. The bugs can be very sneaky so you have to really look closely ffor them. You may even have to go in during dark time if you use a dark period.

That yellowing looks like an iron deficiency beginning, but it could also be caused by the plants being exposed to cold temps for too long. Extended cold temps (below 60F) can cause a similar look to them as it prevents the plant from pulling in certain elements. If you are in good temps then I would look at adding a 3part nutrient to them as it gives a good micro element supply that MJ needs. I also just realized that you said you plant is at 6weeks in soil without extra feeding, That means that the nute supply in the soil is nearly spent. I would get the 3part nutrient and begin feeding right away. GH Flora 3part or AN Jungle juice are both very good 3part nute lines.


----------



## deadkndys (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for your help guys.

I fed it yesterday with a half strength solution of pure blend pro. I noticed it got a little worse this morning  since I fed them yesterday. 

And no I don't think those spots were caused by water droplets as I never wet the canopy.

Also the plant in question has been in FFOF without a feeding for 3 weeks as I transplanted it 3 weeks ago from dixie cups. 

View attachment DSC_0003.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 7, 2014)

That little one is looking very sad. It may be transplant shock but I haven't seen shock look like those. It may also be that you pH isn't right and is locking out nutrients. You need to verify the pH calibration of your test meter and then make sure your plant is getting around 6.5 for that soil. I would adjust all solutions and waterings to 6.5


----------



## deadkndys (Apr 7, 2014)

Will do.

Also that small thai is probably just a little heat stress since I took it when it was kinda hot in the GH.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 12, 2014)

I would flush them good. They are about to start burning.  The neon growth is good but only if it stays neon not discolors or starts to yellow.

PH the water with a quality digital ph meter and ph +/-. Dont just say crap on it and toss it in. Water with 3x the container size and put a fan on the containers and plants to help them dry quicker. 

The faster the water-dry-water times are the easier to remedy a problem.


----------

